# Hevi 13 #7 vs Magnum Blend



## Dallen92 (Jan 21, 2013)

Tell me which one you think is the best load for turkeys and why. I have both and intend to use both but I have read lots of reason why people prefer one over the other and would just like to hear yalls opinion.


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Jan 21, 2013)

me too ????????????????


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Jan 21, 2013)

Would love to see some input on this. I'm thinking about trying both of these loads out myself.


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 21, 2013)

I killed two last year with the blend. Both at around 40yd. Only place I found they had been hit was the head, no pellets in the body. I think if aiming for heads the 7's give a better pattern and will kill. But the bigger pellets of the blend "might" help if you hit more body. At the end of the season I got a box of the blend and 7's. I think I just talked myself into loading the 7s this year.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 22, 2013)

I would go with the blends simply because they have larger pellets. I'm not a fan of the h13 7's. I've seen where they actually weigh closer to 12g, and the pellets that compromise the load are actually 7.5's-9's. they may put a lot of holes on paper, but it not something I want to trust to kill turkeys with. 

Many people shoot them and love them though. The above is simply MY OPInIoN. Not trying to start an argument.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 22, 2013)

My 02 cents. Not last year but the year before I shot 2 birds with the 3.5in 2.25ozs #7s. They patterned amazing but on turkeys. I'd like to see them hit a lil harder . My opinion. One was just over 30yds the other closer to 40. When I got to the downed birds they were absolutely full of life. They were concussed knocked dizzy but both required a lil help on the way to glory. These are my observations from experience with the hevi shot #7s. I haven't tried the mag blends. The Remington premier hevi shot #5s crushed um when I shot it. But I've now switch to nitro combo loads and so far I'm 4birds for 4shots.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've killed birds with both the Fed HW 7 and the Heavy shot MagBlend. I shoot them in two different guns with good results from each, but my choice is the Fed HW 7's. there is a lot more shot with the hitting power of a #5 lead shot. I haven't ever tried the Heavy shot #7 load so I can't speak for them. If I ever get to the point that I can't find the HW #7 load I'll most likely go to the Mag blend for my main load or start ordering the Nitro loads.
See which one patterns best in your gun and go with it. I know several people that love the Heavy Shot MagBlend load in both 3" and 3.5" shells. I shoot 3" shells, the HW 7 in a Rem 1187 and the blend in a Mossberg 500 with a 24" barrel.
Good luck with choosing either will kill birds within reasonable range for your guns pattern.


----------



## striper commander (Jan 22, 2013)

The mag blends are going 1200 and the other load is going 1090. The mag blend shell is probably made up of mostly 7's but they are going faster than the strait 7 load. Another thing to think about is those velocities are probably with a 30 inch test barrel. So in a turkey gun they will be slower than what's on the box. But I have heard that tight turkey chokes can increase velocity but I have never chrnographed any of them. Maybe someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## Dallen92 (Jan 22, 2013)

This is true and all of the turkeys I have killed in the past have been less than 40 so I am definitely leaning towards 7s because of the number of pellets they are putting out


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've shot the H13 #7s out of the 12 for several years now... no complaints. I get in the 330+/- range in a 10" at 40 and that hasn't failed me yet. In the last 3 years alone 32 have left their feet due to the 7s for me. A few more from my gun without me in charge of the trigger. They've preformed flawlessly for my brother as well. So, for now. . .  I'll stay with what been proven for me. I did pattern the blends from my setup and just didn't get the results that satisfied me. But that's me and another opinion.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 22, 2013)

Killed three birds last year with 1 3/8oz lead #7 going around 1150fps, loaded in 20ga, furthest shot was 30yds, then 15 and 25; killed the others with different HTL loads; all 20ga. Will have the lead 7's with me on every hunt, but I do keep with me some HTL shot as well. If I'm setup in a open area or have to take a poor setup; somewhere where I think I may have to take a 40yd shot then I use the HTL, but I always try to setup for a close shot.


----------



## tcoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I prefer 5's. The blends did not pattern well in my gun but I believe that was my gun/choke/load combo more than just load alone(Xtrema 2 w/ Gold's .675). 

Agreed Probably,more turkeys have died to some 2 3/4 #6's than any other load. And Remington Core Lokt's have killed more deer than any other rifle load. I for one do not oppose change and enjoy trying new things. I'm not saying that bigger is better, but it's not better just because that's the way it's always been either. I have a nice bow, not so I can shoot 70 yard shots at deer but because it is what I like to shoot. The reason I shoot 3.5's in turkey loads is because they don't make a 4". I can't remember ever shooting a bird past 40 yards, so what I kill it with should be inconsequential.


----------



## Nannyman (Jan 22, 2013)

If I had to stop using TSS I would go back to the Hevi #7s. Easy to get good patterns. Plenty knockdown to 50yds. Remember that they are so hard that they penetrate better. No flattened pellets to slow down penetration.


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hevi 7s over the blends. I like the dense patterns you can achieve with the 7s and they have no problem killing birds at reasonable shotgun ranges.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 22, 2013)

Hevi-13 7s are 12g/cc and at 1090 fps MV they don't carry enough energy for my tastes.


----------



## boothy (Jan 22, 2013)

I would go with the magblends over the 7s.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 22, 2013)

*I will only say that the Fed Heavys #7*

are a deadly combo in my 20 guages out to 50 yards.  So, I would vote for the 7s over the blend, personally.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 22, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> My 02 cents. Not last year but the year before I shot 2 birds with the 3.5in 2.25ozs #7s. They patterned amazing but on turkeys. I'd like to see them hit a lil harder . My opinion. One was just over 30yds the other closer to 40. When I got to the downed birds they were absolutely full of life. They were concussed knocked dizzy but both required a lil help on the way to glory. These are my observations from experience with the hevi shot #7s. I haven't tried the mag blends. The Remington premier hevi shot #5s crushed um when I shot it. But I've now switch to nitro combo loads and so far I'm 4birds for 4shots.




THANK YOU!!!

Everybody that shoots these loads always says they still try to keep birds within 40 yards... If that's the case why not just shot lead 5's and your good to go even if the bird is a couple yards past that...

I've shot several gobblers with the Hevi13 6's and heve yet to take one home... Now these shots were at the extreme ranges of 50 yards and I patterned thes loads threw a Indian Creek choke and the patterns were very good...

No way would I trust the mag blend or the straight #7' past 40 yards...

I honestly believe that most hunters don't know how to judge yardage or pace off yardage... So when people say the bird was 50 plus yards it was prob more like 40

Sorry if I russelled feathers here... But just my observations


----------



## spydermon (Jan 22, 2013)

Well if youve shot several with hevi 6s and havent taken any home then you are doing something bad wrong.  If think others are doing something wrong...you may need to focus on your set ups.  Obviously something is off for you to not have killed em with hevi 6s even at 50 yards.


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 22, 2013)

I currently use #7 great pattern @ 40 yrds any farther is to far. I have shot MagBlend in the past. i changed due to the inconsisent pattern and not knowing how many of each shot is in shell.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Everybody that shoots these loads always says they still try to keep birds within 40 yards... If that's the case why not just shot lead 5's and your good to go even if the bird is a couple yards past that...
> 
> ...



Hevi 6's should kill at 50.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 22, 2013)

I've used the Hevi 13 #7 3.5" in my SBEII with a Jelly Head .660 for the past two years. I've shot birds anywhere from 3yds-60yds. (All shots between 45-60 were on Western birds - I can't judge open distance worth a crap). I have yet to lose a bird!!

My son's first Rio was at 52yds with 3" #7's. He too, hasn't lost a bird!!


----------



## boothy (Jan 22, 2013)

Buford_Dawg said:


> are a deadly combo in my 20 guages out to 50 yards.  So, I would vote for the 7s over the blend, personally.



I don't think he was asking about the federal 7s I believe he was asking about the Hevi 13s.


----------



## tcoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I've never shot the hevi-13's. I bought like 5 boxes of the hevi-shot #5's before they seperated from Remington. I've also never shot a #7 turkey load so I guess all of my comments were irrelevant. Well actually that's not true I did, shoot the mag blends and they didn't pattern well in my particular setup.  I think I'm going to try the Win. HD's this year. Sorry.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the mag blend personally in a 12 as it suits my choke/gun setup an what i am looking for as far as a even pattern.I killed 3 birds last year with mag blend an longest shot was 43 yrds.Not one bird needed a foot to the head to finish the job.Between the two my vote is mag blend but there are a ton of loads that work depending on what you want out of your gun.JMO


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 22, 2013)

I killed 5 gobblers last year alone with the Hevi 13 #7s. Some of them flopped & some never kicked. They pattern very good & I smashed one at 50 yards in Nebraska. I do have a range finder. I tried the Magnum Blend but it didn't pattern very well in my setup.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 22, 2013)

Buford_Dawg said:


> are a deadly combo in my 20 guages out to 50 yards.  So, I would vote for the 7s over the blend, personally.



Fed HWT 7s are a completely different animal than the Hevi 7s.  You get 20+ yds more penetration energy with them over the Hevi 13 sevens.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 23, 2013)

For an Eastern turkey, I would think either shell would work for a man that was willing to actually hunt turkeys and get them to come in less than 30 yds.  Way too many folks concentrating on 40 +yd loads instead of proper set-up and knowing when and what to to call and most importantly when to shut-up and be patient.   I personally believe hunters create  most gobbler hang-ups.   A  2 3/4 lead shell will work if you go with me.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> For an Eastern turkey, I would think either shell would work for a man that was willing to actually hunt turkeys and get them to come in less than 30 yds.  Way too many folks concentrating on 40 +yd loads instead of proper set-up and knowing when and what to to call and most importantly when to shut-up and be patient.   I personally believe hunters create  most gobbler hang-ups.   A  2 3/4 lead shell will work if you go with me.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> For an Eastern turkey, I would think either shell would work for a man that was willing to actually hunt turkeys ...



I don't consider decoying them in to be actually hunting turkeys.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 23, 2013)

hawglips said:


> I don't consider decoying them in to be actually hunting turkeys.



Didn't say anything about using decoys


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 23, 2013)

I just ordered a box of the 3.5 mag blends i'll post how they do.


----------



## tcoker (Jan 23, 2013)

So a thread about comparing 2 different turkey loads turns into good hunters don't use decoys?


----------



## hawglips (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> Didn't say anything about using decoys



...or keeping his shots below 30 yds...or using lead...or what the definition of turkey hunting is...

The thread was about which load (Hevi-13 7s or Magnum blend) was the better load for turkeys and why.

So, once it got to what the definition of what actual turkey hunting is... well... it was too hard for me to resist adding on to your definition...

At least I added the humorous running from the mob thingy as an accurate prediction to the reaction my definiton would receive.





> tcoker: So a thread about comparing 2 different turkey loads turns into good hunters don't use decoys?



Or shoot farther than 30 yds or with anything but 2-3/4" lead... 

We probably ought to add shooting anything larger than a 28 gauge, while we're at it.  We all know real turkey hunters use .410s anyway.



Yeah, it's too bad when theads asking for specific help/opinions turn into a chest thumping stage, but that unfortunately happens a lot.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 23, 2013)

hawglips said:


> I don't consider decoying them in to be actually hunting turkeys.


 don't wanna stir up anything, you started it,  but if you kill field turkeys without a decoy, i'd like to hear how you do it.


----------



## Dallen92 (Jan 23, 2013)

Got 5 boxes of hevi shot and magnum blend in the mail today from Rogers Sporting Goods.  First decent day I get to shoot I will decide which one I favor the most pattern wise, but on paper and in the field though are 2 completely different things.


----------



## Dallen92 (Jan 23, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> don't wanna stir up anything, you started it,  but if you kill field turkeys without a decoy, i'd like to hear how you do it.



do your homework and watch where the turkeys pitch down to in the field.  When its time to hunt setup as close as you can to there and I have also had luck bringing the hens to me who also bring in the gobblers.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 23, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> don't wanna stir up anything, you started it,  but if you kill field turkeys without a decoy, i'd like to hear how you do it.



I've done it plenty of times. I've had them run in, I've had them follow hens after I fired them up, I've had them leave the field and come into the woods looking (probably best bet, of they can't see where the alleged hen is then tht is best (this rule goes for any set up)), and I have also had them strut in the same place for hours not paying me any attention other than courtesy gobbles. A lot of times (for me anyways) what will draw a bird out of a field is aggressive calling with some gobbling mixed in.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 23, 2013)

hawglips said:


> ...or keeping his shots below 30 yds...or using lead...or what the definition of turkey hunting is...
> 
> The thread was about which load (Hevi-13 7s or Magnum blend) was the better load for turkeys and why.
> 
> ...



Hal, I gave the man my opinion that either load would work.  Yet, I also gave a nickels worth of advise to what I perceive is too much 40 yd pattern worry.  Instead I feel there is not enough concentration on the task of turkey hunting.  Sorry if I derailed the thread.  Maybe we can discuss this further in another thread in the future.


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Jan 24, 2013)

I have shot the heavy 13 blend and refer them to them as "golden boys". I also shoot a triplex load from nitro co. AND WIN. EXTENDED RANGE. I like the golden boys cause the perform great in my gun {i shoot a 3" 11-87rem. With a 30" barr. And rhino .660 
} i get 200+ pellets in a 10" circle @ 40. No need to step  up. Plus i ve toted it to 6 states and made a lot of memories with it. HERE IS THE DEAL CLOSER, SHOOT SOME PHONE BOOKS AND SEE WHAT PENETRATES THE BEST. I'VE DONE IT AND WIN.EXTENDED RANGE 5'S  CAME OUT ON TOP!!!! GO FIGURE BUT DONT TAKE MY WORD ALONE GO SHOOT AND SEE.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Jan 24, 2013)

I have shot both and settled on the Magnum Blend becuase they patterned better. I shoot an 870 with a Tru-Glo choke. 

Every turkey I have shot with the magnum blends (20-40yds) have bit the dust. Thats why I shoot them.


----------



## Dallen92 (Jan 24, 2013)

Everyone definitely has good reasons but as of right now I have 6 shot, 7 shot and magnum blends in the hevi 13 and I plan on using them all this year cause the gun shoots them all well and after hearing so many legitimate reasons for one or the other I can't really decide on just one. So problem solved I will shoot them all!


----------



## GaHitman (Jan 25, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> My 02 cents. Not last year but the year before I shot 2 birds with the 3.5in 2.25ozs #7s. They patterned amazing but on turkeys. I'd like to see them hit a lil harder . My opinion. One was just over 30yds the other closer to 40. When I got to the downed birds they were absolutely full of life. They were concussed knocked dizzy but both required a lil help on the way to glory. These are my observations from experience with the hevi shot #7s. I haven't tried the mag blends. The Remington premier hevi shot #5s crushed um when I shot it. But I've now switch to nitro combo loads and so far I'm 4birds for 4shots.




Well....I've killed 3 (dropped them) with the #7s and 1 was 63 steps away!!! So........I'm confused


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 6, 2013)

Both loads will work great.  It's a matter of preference.  I like the Hevi-13 3.5" 2.25oz #7 loads.  Find a great shooting lot like the old 300325 and you will be amazed at the patterns with a good shooting gun and choke.


----------



## Dallen92 (Feb 6, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> Both loads will work great.  It's a matter of preference.  I like the Hevi-13 3.5" 2.25oz #7 loads.  Find a great shooting lot like the old 300325 and you will be amazed at the patterns with a good shooting gun and choke.


Right now I am shooting some 7s from the lot #300857 and getting great results with over 300 in the 10 at 40, so I am definitely happy with the 7s. I have 2 boxes of the magblends, but just havent shot them yet.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 6, 2013)

I use 3.5" Hevi-13 Magnum Blends now and used Hevi-13 #6s in the past...great loads either way!


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Feb 6, 2013)

screw all that crap.  3" #4's lead.  in tha face!!!!!!


----------

